

Ask HN: Share your Failure Stories - prabodh

It often happens that we hear from successful people, successful products on various occasions, But still it turns out that there is no formula for success but everyone has to figure out on their own...But there are always somethings which will make the products fail( it may be a bad UI design, delayed launch etc)....Please share your experiences of what made your web startups fail .
======
notaddicted
Never getting started -- I suspect I'm not alone on this.

~~~
kevinherron
Hear, hear.

